# what key?



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

If I play a D and a G flat at the same time
then a D and an E.
and a D and G
what key is this in?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd say a DMaj scale would likely work with that. Then again depends on phrasing. Just an opinion.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh.
I am slightly new to composing.
And i don't know how to continue this riff i got.
so Dmaj?
thanks paulS


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

DMaj scale: D, E, F#, G, A, B, and C#
(So Bmin would be the relative minor)

Those partial chords you mentioned are all D.

DF#: DMaj xx02*32*
DE: Dsus2 xx02*30*
DG: Dsus4 xx02*33*

Major triads I-ii-iii-IV-V-vi-vii
so, D(I)-Em(ii)-F#m(iii)-G(IV)-A(V)-B(vi)-C#(vii)

Isn't D-E-F#-G C-Lydian?


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay.
So is that not a good thing?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

snowgoon said:


> Okay.
> So is that not a good thing?


Could be great :smile: -- Tangerine by Led Zeppelin has a DMaj-Dsus2-Dsus4 bit. Alex Lifeson and the Edge use a lot of suspended chords too.


----------



## ice9 (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out www.guitarchops101.com


----------



## wkriski (Nov 18, 2008)

*D major*

I'd say D major since you played a D for each pair of notes. And Gb should be F#.


----------

